# how to, run a tech magazine that people will actually like



## sunnydiv (Feb 28, 2005)

edited


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

Shouldn't you be ranting about this in the Digitized section?  Anyway, whats this about the BluRay disc? You think BluRay discs have entered the mainstream market?


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 1, 2005)

edited


----------



## DKant (Mar 1, 2005)

Methinx this is the right place for this thread!  Good work sunny. But I think u've been a li'l harsh on some points.

And please, try to avoid unnecessary flames..

.:eace::.


----------



## girish_b (Mar 2, 2005)

i agree to sunnydiv. digit has lost it's quality. Now there are no such good articles on digit.

 the first point is a  very very appealing one.

  will digit bring back the old "edutainment'?

 please publish some a good articles that tech savy people can read. 

if you want to know what was digit, please check out some old issues of digit.(not the magazines with dvd.)

 NB: i became a fan of digit in 2002 , when i checked out  one of the issues of it in my institution when i was in banglore. At that time, digit was content rich. but now.......


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 2, 2005)

Div... start your own mag and then say the same things


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 2, 2005)

Good Tutorial !

Dont know why Raaabo took it seriously.
Tutorial r meant for newbies I think.


----------



## girish_b (Mar 4, 2005)

it is not for newbies.. but for the people at digit. I've started  reading digit since 2002,  and the mag was near perfect at that time.


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 4, 2005)

edited


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 5, 2005)

i can see my vendor sold more than 10 copies of chip this month which is mpre than he usually does

and he has ordered more

i knw this coz i buy mid-day from the same guy on the railway station

sales rose for CHIP just becoz they had the word 'SEX' on the cover

thts the only reason i can think of bcoz i dun expect ppl realizing CHIP is good too and buy it all of a sudden


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 6, 2005)

@ Saurabh
No hard feelings but u r certainly not a management graduate or know something about research methodology.


----------

